# Bobbers on bluefish rigs



## Makbarracuda (Dec 9, 2009)

Last year i began building my own surf rigs for sharks. i have tried to find the floats that go on the bluefish rigs but can't seem to find any. Anyone know where i can buy these bobbers, preferably in red 1" spheres.


----------



## basstardo (Jun 5, 2006)

Try this: http://www.google.com/products?hl=en&source=hp&q=bait rig floats&um=1&ie=UTF-8&sa=N&tab=wf


----------



## kingfisherman23 (Dec 14, 2003)

Dick's Sporting Goods is where I get mine. The come in packs of 4 or 5 I believe. A blue plastic bag. There's many different types, including red and yellow foam balls.

Evan


----------



## Flame Thrower (Nov 17, 2004)

Gentleman when you speak of me, speak highly. 

I was fortunate enough to have some more experienced anglers share this information with me so I will play it forward here. Here are the two sites I use for floats. Floats unlimited is your standard oval, pear, cigar, and round blue fish/shark rig floats. Yakima bait company's floats are cermic coated and come in every color under the sun. Enjoy

1. For mullet rigs and big baits try http://www.floatsunlimited.com/peg-floats.html they are from .75 to 2.5 inches. I make my own mullet rigs with piano wire. Best thing they are the lenght and color I want.

2 For small float rigs, single, and double drooper loop rigs I use http://www.yakimabait.com/online-catalog look in the online catalog under fresh water lures and Lil' Corky®

But be forwrned I never get away without spending way more then I wanted.


----------



## moby dick (Jan 5, 2007)

Im sure I have a few hundred.Let me check in the shop in the morning and i will let you know. How many do you want.


----------



## moby dick (Jan 5, 2007)

Ok the wife just sent me out to look for more lights.Yeap I got I few but I need to know what type you want I have about 4 different styles.Ill get some pic up and on here in the morning.I got round ,oval big small red yellow cork unpainted just let me know what your going to need.


----------



## Makbarracuda (Dec 9, 2009)

I would want 1" red spheres for bluefish rigs and maybe some bigger for sharks.
post pics and ill check out these other sites too. thanks to everybody.


----------



## moby dick (Jan 5, 2007)

ok here we go i forgot how to post pic but here they are


----------



## moby dick (Jan 5, 2007)

SORRY I DIDNT HAVE MUCH LUCK RESIZING.Im guessing these are the rigs your
making







this are the ones i got just let me know if you can use any of them







Ihave more pic but cant get the hole resizing thing down


----------



## Makbarracuda (Dec 9, 2009)

Those will work great for what im using them for, 
the small orange balls- prob.- 50
the large orange ovals(like in the pic of the rig)- prob.- 25
let me know pricewise what you are thinking.
thank you again, and don't worry computers hate me and that fact you got pics up is better than i could do.


----------



## moby dick (Jan 5, 2007)

the 50 small orange ball Ill do 60 for 10.00
The 25 orange Ill do the same 60 for 10.00 so 20 +shipping I dont thing it should be anything for shipping if I 
put them in the us mail box. Ill check on that if you need more or want to talk about the price just let me know.


----------



## Makbarracuda (Dec 9, 2009)

sounds great. how do you prefer payment. i don't have paypal and would prefer to just send a check. but yeah give me a final price with shipping and who and where to send it.


----------



## moby dick (Jan 5, 2007)

sent you a pm.just let me know your info


----------

